# Research on the experiences of employed people using assisted conception



## NickyP2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Interviews for this research are now complete and we will disseminate our findings hopefully later this year.

Hi,

I am part of a research team at Middlesex University and we are looking for women and men to take part in a research study. If you are using or have used assisted conception services in the last 5 years, and at least at the start of treatment you were in full-time employment, we would like to hear from you. 

This research explores how employed people combine work and using assisted conception, including positive and negative experiences, and views on the support they have received or would like to receive.

Participating in this research will involve an interview of about 1 hour, which we can do in your home or by telephone. The interview will be recorded and then transcribed. The transcript of what you say will be totally confidential and anonymous.

If you or your partner or anyone you know would like more information or might be interested in participating, please contact me (details below). 

Thank you.

Best wishes,

Nicky
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 020 8411 5467


----------

